# A Couple Turkey Pots



## BrentWin (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's a burnt hedge turkey pot. I know, I have been burning a lot of calls lately. I even had to go to ACE to get another bottle of MAP gas, so I could finish this one. The striker needs a couple more coats of spar. I guess I just got impatient to take pics.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1501_zps8b62dc3c.jpg

Just to show that I can make a call without a torch, here's a piece of great curly maple that I got from Bearmanric

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1497_zps06be50f0.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 11, 2013)

Sweet looking calls


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 11, 2013)

Cool burnt pot and striker. Nice maple also. Rick


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 11, 2013)

I've got so much black locust burl..I've started to cut my knife blocks into pen blanks. unfortunately...it's all in knife block size. Any idea on what burnt Black Locust Burl might look like? Think I could torch a pen blank? 

Just love all the burnt hedge calls you've been posting!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 12, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> I've got so much black locust burl..I've started to cut my knife blocks into pen blanks. unfortunately...it's all in knife block size. Any idea on what burnt Black Locust Burl might look like? Think I could torch a pen blank?
> 
> Just love all the burnt hedge calls you've been posting!!


 
Thanks Cody. As far as the burl goes, I don't know how it would work. I think that you would have to be very careful. The grain pattern in burls might be more prone to crack. Take a scrap and try it.

As for as burning a pen blank, I have seen burnt hedge pens and they look pretty good.

Brent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice calls Brent. Outstanding work.


----------



## bluedot (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice looking calls!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 12, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Thanks Cody. As far as the burl goes, I don't know how it would work. I think that you would have to be very careful. The grain pattern in burls might be more prone to crack. Take a scrap and try it.
> 
> As for as burning a pen blank, I have seen burnt hedge pens and they look pretty good.
> 
> Brent



I'll definitely give it a whirl! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice lookin callers


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Really nice work Brent. Should name a Happy Thanksgiving for someone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

